# Canard PC & Canardpc.com > Actualité canardpc.com > [Jeux Vidéo] Fallout Online, Ashes of Phoenix, le MMO radio(bientôt)actif

## Diwydiant

« *Fallout*. »

 Bon, si vous êtes un joueur normalement constitué, j'ai déjà réussi à capter votre attention.

 « *Online*. »

 Dites-moi, est-ce un filet de bave, que j'aperçois à la commissure de vos lèvres, ou êtes-vous simplement heureux de me voir ?

 Pendant que nous réanimons ceux étant tombés en syncope, je me permets d'attiser un peu la flamme dans votre regard.

 « *Fallout Online* », également connu dans les milieux autorisés comme le jeu où nos pauvres petits Wastelanders se faisaient violer par un groupe de joueurs russes suréquipés trois minutes après avoir réparti nos points de caractéristiques, était une tentative gratuite de nous replonger de façon Massive dans l'univers post-apo' cher à la série. C'était en 2008, et le jeu a fermé ses portes en juin 2013.

 Mais, comme vous le savez, une chose passionne les joueurs : la guerre, toujours la guerre.

 Une équipe de passionnés s'est donc mise en tête de relancer le projet, de le faire renaître de ses cendres. Et c'est là qu'apparaît le MMORPG « *Fonline, Ashes of Phoenix* ».

 Comme vous êtes perspicace, vous avez deviné que le jeu se déroulait dans les environs de Phoenix, Terre Promise pour les nombreuses personnes ayant survécu à l'apocalypse nucléaire.

 Le jeu s'oriente vers un système de PvP, bien qu'un système de quêtes et de missions soit implémenté. De plus, il offre la possibilité au joueur de rejoindre l'une des quatre factions engagées dans un bras de fer pour la domination de Phoenix, chacune avec ses forces et faiblesses.

 Ajoutez à cela un système de crafting, la possibilité de former ses sections au sein d'une faction, un système de réputation, des rencontres aléatoires et des cartes entièrement nouvelles, et vous obtenez un petit jeu gratuit qui commence à affoler mon compteur Geiger.

 Le lancement du jeu est prévu pour le vendredi 5 septembre. Il sera gratuit, à condition d'avoir en sa possession les fichiers MASTER.DAT et CRITTER.DAT qui se trouvent dans le répertoire de *Fallout 2*, achetable sur Steam.

 Si vous vous sentez prêts à recharger votre Bozar et que votre Power Armor est correctement lustrée, n'hésitez pas à jeter un œil sur le site du jeu, ou sur le topic consacré sur notre bien-aimé forum.

Voir la news (0 image, 0 vidéo )

----------


## Narushima

Et le procès pour infraction aux droits d'auteur est prévu pour quand ?

----------


## Eloween

Ca arrive !

----------


## Voodoom

Le projet n'étant pas lucratif et ne fournissant pas les fichiers MASTER.DAT et CRITTER.DAT issus de Fallout 2 et nécessaires à son exécution, il peut être considéré comme un mod, non ?

----------


## Anonyme2016

non mais aucun mod n'est “legal“, vu qu'ils font tous infraction aux conditions d'utilisation que l'on accepte en installant un jeu. (c'est ecrit noir sur blanc, quel que soit le jeu : interdiction de modifier.)

Mais ils sont toleres -tant que ça reste gratuit en effet- vu que c'est un moyen de booster les ventes...

Bref, osef.

----------


## Black Manta

Yeah, I know this isn't the right spot, but I'm hoping someone can direct me to it. My wife's grandfather had a Optiplex gx520 with linus mint operating system. Everytime I turn the computer on it starts a Memtest86 test. When it's done and I hit esc it just starts the test again. There is no USB or disk to remove, which is what pretty much what every site seems to tell me to do. how do I stop this so I can use the computer?

----------


## Bobbin

> Yeah, I know this isn't the right spot, but I'm hoping someone can direct me to it. My wife's grandfather had a Optiplex gx520 with linus mint operating system. Everytime I turn the computer on it starts a Memtest86 test. When it's done and I hit esc it just starts the test again. There is no USB or disk to remove, which is what pretty much what every site seems to tell me to do. how do I stop this so I can use the computer?


I think you're going there !

----------

